# Your 2 favorite Big Bass surface lures



## ccm (Apr 15, 2014)

Just wanted to start a friendly thread about big bass topwater lures as there is nothing more fun in the area of bass fishing than seeing a huge bass explode on a surface lure. My two favorites are the Gilmore Jumper and the Super Spook. Just wondering what any one else likes to throw when they think the big ones are feeding on top.


----------



## fish devil (Apr 16, 2014)

:twisted: Back in the day it used to be the good old Arbogast jitterbug. Now, I prefer buzzbaits. Cavitrons and Terminators. Big fan of the simple Panther Martin frog too.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lucky craft kelly j prop bait
Cavitron buzz bait


----------



## B.E. Nelli (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah when I fished strip pits back in the day it was a Jitterbug!
Nowadays, its a yellow and white buzz, and a blue and clear super spook. Those are my go to topwaters.


----------



## B.E. Nelli (Apr 17, 2014)

I must admit though, my heart has never beated harder than after a 6 or 7 pounder smashes your scum frog through the duckweed 3 feet from the boat. Whew boy, hang on.


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349034#p349034 said:


> B.E. Nelli » 17 Apr 2014 01:36 am[/url]"]I must admit though, my heart has never beated harder than after a 6 or 7 pounder smashes your scum frog through the duckweed 3 feet from the boat. Whew boy, hang on.



Same thing for me but with a significantly smaller 1-2 pounder! :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 17, 2014)

Lobo Rico Popper

Sabre Frog


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 17, 2014)

Zoom Horny Toad 
Buzzbait


----------



## El_Guapo (May 1, 2014)

I'm a fan of the classics - 5/8 oz Jitterbug in the frog pattern, and a Heddon Torpedo in G-finish Shad.


----------

